# Workflow tip: A super quick way to navigate Logic's region automation lanes...



## J Royles-Atkins (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey! First thread I've started - This community has given me such a wealth of info over the years I thought I'd try give something back. 

Here's a handy way of getting around the fact that we don't have multiple automation lanes at the bottom of our regions, and instead of using the mouse and navigating through the menu to find 'expression' or even worse, something listed in 'other' and having to scroll through (vibrato CC21 or Spitfires UACC CC32, for ex)

I have each lane attached to a key command, I use an Apple wired keyboard so I have F13-F19 keys - so I use:

F13 - Modulation
F14 - Expression
F15 - Volume (CC7)
F16 - Vibrato (CC21)
F18 - Spitfire's UACC (CC32)
F19 - Velocity

I also have Mic positions on Alt keys (Alt+F13 etc)

Using this I can flick around each CC super quickly, instead of having to go through that dreadful sub menu to the side. I can also assign these to buttons on my TouchOSC template! 

Included is a picture of where the Key Commands can be customised to whatever you see fit. 

If anyone else has any cool customisations they made to make their workflow faster I'd love to hear 'em!

J


----------



## Saxer (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for that tip! Didn't know there are key commands for different CC lanes!


----------



## J Royles-Atkins (Mar 6, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Thanks for that tip! Didn't know there are key commands for different CC lanes!



Glad you found it useful  Found it purely by chance! 

Here's a picture of my TouchOSC page (with all Spitfire Arts) if anyone wants to see how easy it'll be:


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 14, 2018)

Great tip, thanks!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 15, 2018)

Excellent! I'm going to add this to my Lemur template this weekend. Thanks much!


----------



## Matt Riley (Mar 15, 2018)

I've been doing this for the last couple of years and it's so helpful. My workflow is such that I don't think I would even use multiple lanes now.


----------



## Vik (Jul 25, 2018)

This key command is also useful - that (Cycle Through) option was formerly not available in the Tracks Area:


----------



## Akarin (Jul 25, 2018)

Great tip! I now have to see if this is doable with Cubase CC lanes.


----------



## Bear Market (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for the tip!

I can also recommend the "Cycle Through Used Parameters" key command. Makes it a lot easier to... uh... cycle trough existing automation in the piano roll.


----------



## Vik (Jul 25, 2018)

Bear Market said:


> I can also recommend the "Cycle Through Used Parameters" key command.


Hi, that's actually the same key command I suggested - the new thing is that it works in both the in the editors and in the Main Window.


----------



## Bear Market (Jul 25, 2018)

Vik said:


> Hi, that's actually the same key command I suggested - the new thing is that it works in both the in the editors and in the Main Window.



Sweet, I didn't know it worked in the arrange window as well. That's great!


----------

